# File /var/.snap/dump_snapshot



## setevoy (Dec 12, 2013)

Hi.

I found that the /var/.snap/dump_snapshot file used 8 GB of disk space:

```
# ls -lh /var/.snap/
total 5120
-r--------  1 root  operator   8.0G Jan  6  2013 dump_snapshot
```

As I understood, it was created when I ran a filesystem dump. But can I delete it now? Do I need to re-create it again after deleting?

Thanks.


----------



## ShelLuser (Dec 12, 2013)

Check the dump(8) manualpage, it explains the whole thing (check the section about the -L option).

However, I'm tempted to conclude that something went wrong with the backup. Because it clearly says that the snapshot is eventually unlinked and removed after usage. I can't tell for sure since I don't use dump myself, but just in case you might want to double check the integrity of your backup before deleting this file.


----------



## setevoy (Dec 12, 2013)

I made it about a year ago  So I think it is really a needless file.I will try to remove it . By the way: yes, as I remember , something was wrong.

Thanks for the reply.


----------

